# pics of the ride



## unknownracer (Aug 30, 2004)

Its a work in progress !!!!!








its getting a new paint job soon

















Custom built turbo setup, T25 turbo built off a custom made manifold.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

intresting... interesting... 

some things that I personally wouldn't have done but as long as it runs...


----------



## unknownracer (Aug 30, 2004)

*turbo setup*



James said:


> intresting... interesting...
> 
> some things that I personally wouldn't have done but as long as it runs...



keep in mind I only spent $100 to build this setup and i have replaced alot on it since these pics were taken. Oil lines, 450cc injectors, powder coating, ported and polishing, wheels, MAF off a sunny GTIR along with ecu..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u need to work on getting some wheels man!!


----------



## unknownracer (Aug 30, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u need to work on getting some wheels man!!


already done just dont have any pics yet


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

unknownracer said:


> keep in mind I only spent $100 to build this setup and i have replaced alot on it since these pics were taken. Oil lines, 450cc injectors, powder coating, ported and polishing, wheels, MAF off a sunny GTIR along with ecu..



what did you use for fuel management?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice ride, and a plus for the turbo setup. :thumbup: 

Also, I kinda like the paint that way it is, but yah, you need some rims to help move it along.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> what did you use for fuel management?


you can see the vortech FPR bolted to the firewall...

is that an eclipse T25? your IC piping is very...long. i would have made the piping go through BOTH sides of the engine bay, instead of one. less piping = less lag.

i would also suggest recircing that BOV...i got my greddy type s on a few days ago, and i tried to run it open air. it ALOT less responsive, runs rich, and its just plain RICEY to sacrifice performance for sound.

other than that, i like your originality. i hope not running JWT, as well as those big ass injectors work out for you. 370's would have worked better though for that setup.

good work man


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> you can see the vortech FPR bolted to the firewall...


that's not fuel management, that's fuel MIS-management...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> that's not fuel management, that's fuel MIS-management...



haha point.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

these 1.6ts are just coming out of the woodworks


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks pretty good..how much boost


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice turbo GA. You may want to consider re-circulating the BOV in the future. The car may run a bit more stable and consistent. The 1.6 turbos are really starting to represent lately.  

What color is it going to be painted?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Props for the custom turbo setup. Any dyno numbers?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice DIY setup. What are the specs? Now you can keep up with some sr20s, haha jk.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Very clean engine bay. Good job.


----------



## unknownracer (Aug 30, 2004)

*answers*

fuel management is a vortec fmu with a 12to1 disc. the 450cc injector work out well not to rich on 7 to 8 pounds of boost also i'm adding a 300 zx fuel pump. soon i will change engine management systems to something easier to tune electromotive TEC 3 possibly. the turbo is a t25 with a 14b intake side balanced out, the reason the intercooler piping goes to one side is that the TRUST fmic came off a 1998 mitsubishi eclipse along with the piping which i made fit with some fab work. i have not put the car on the dyno yet but it will be very soon also with the timeslips.. i'll let yall know how that turns out. Thanks for the support and the intrests. i'll be taking some more pics with the new paint and rims and everything else...... thanks again


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

wes said:


> Props for the custom turbo setup. Any dyno numbers?


x2


----------

